# Dutch Warmblood conformation critique!



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, I don't have anything to say conformation wise, but oh my he is beautiful!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Shoulder angle is very steep
Neck is set rather high
Good depth of girth
High in the wither and built a little uphill, but that is often desirable in jumpers
Front legs look good
Back is a nice length
The angle to his croup is a little steep but i like his hindquaretrs otherwise
Hard to really judge his hindlegs, but nothing appears to be seriously wrong
Overall a rather good looking fella


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

His steep shoulder and low angle of his humerus (bone from point of shoulder to elbow) looks to limit his ability to get his knees up and legs folded over fences. This is actually supported by the photo of him jumping where he has dropped his knees a bit and is not folded well over the fence.. in fact, he alsmost looks to be compensating by twisting a bit in the air. He does have enough neck set and training to use the rest of himself well over fences. 

He has great bone as would be expected. I would like to see his hocks a tad lower and a more rounded and less angular hind quarter. A smoother coupling with less of a peak to his rump would enhance his look and probably his power. He might be a bit bench knee'd. 

Nice horse really.


----------

